# My Dutch Shepherd "Chanel"



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

It's been awhile since I have shared photos of my Dutch Shepherd named "Chanel". She turned 2 last November and we have been busy, busy, busy! Chanel ranked No. 5 in UKC breed standings for Dutch Shepherds in 2014, an accomplishment that I am extremely proud about. She also just earned her RO1 title and received the UKC Total Dog Award earlier this month, earned a USJ title for dock jumping last year and is just one leg away from earning her Grand Championship in conformation. This year I plan to compete with her in nosework, dock jumping and personal protection. I also hope to complete her Grand Championship in conformation and earn her RO2 by the end of this year. 

Chanel is such an awesome dog! She loves other dogs, is aloof with strangers but extremely loyal to me. A tiger in protection sports, yet she settles nicely at home and is super cuddly. I love her temperament!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Awesome looking and very fit looking....and you should feel proud...sounds like the two of you make a great team...

Stupid question....have you ever known anyone with a Dutch shepherd named Dutch ?


SuperG


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Chanel is beautiful . I love her face.The picture with the plant background lkooks like she is chuckling to herself. Congratulations on all you have accomplished.


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you! Super G, no I can't say that I have ever heard of someone naming their DS "Dutch", but I bet someone out there has!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Kelly&Kip,

Another off topic question....I noticed your region is cited as MI/FL.....perhaps you are a snowbird? If so, do you drive back and forth with Chanel or fly? Also, were there any considerations or surprises with the changes in locations for your girl?


SuperG


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats!!! She is gorgeous! Keeping my fingers crossed you achieve all you want with her!


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

At the time I registered my account with this forum, I was splitting my time between the two states. Since then, we have sold our home in Florida and are now full-time residents in Michigan. Chanel, though, is a great rider and she has ridden on some pretty long rides with me but not as far as Florida. I've never flown her and probably never will.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Stunning! Athletic beautiful girl. Thank you for sharing. 

I like her apparel as well. She has good taste. California Collar Co. :thumbup:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats to you and Chanel on all those achievements and hard work!!! She is an absolutely gorgeous girl!! :wub: Love the photos. Wishing you continued success with all your goals for Chanel.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

From one Michigander to another--She's beautiful!

Susan


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful Dutch Shepherd! Congrats on all of your accomplishments! Love the pictures!!!!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Chanel is an amazing beautiful girl! Congratulations on your achievements with her!


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

She's a babe! DS is next on my list to own, either that or a doberman.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

She is gorgeous! What an amazing list of accomplishments


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Gorgeous dog. Kudos to you and her on your accomplishments. I always wished I could have worked with my dogs more then I have.


----------



## Cobe914 (Sep 29, 2014)

Ahhh! Another Dutchie!
She's GORGEOUS.
I'm also really excited to hear about your success in cross training. I enrolled in a local PSA club with Cobe, and proceeded to be warned by various folks that once my dog learned "protection" it couldn't do anything else without risk. 
I'm jealous of the dock dogs.. Cobe quivers like a Chihuahua when he's around water. I was really hoping he'd be a swimmer.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Impressive dog


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

training with the misfits? 








the background people whispering....what a capture of the show world, lol








Chanel is gorgeous...hope to run into you sometime at a trial. Are you entering the SDA trial in May?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is gorgeous!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She is very cool!!!! Well done with her!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Gorgeous! !!


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> training with the misfits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I don't train with the Misfits but Pat was a decoy at the DSO last August. I train with Cheryl Carlson.

Not planning on the SDA in May but may go to watch. Are you entering?


----------



## Basia (Oct 7, 2011)

Is that the "Artemis" from California Collar Co.? I've been eying that one for a few years, their collars are so pretty... and Chanel of course is beautiful


----------



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

love the color, great dog!


----------



## KnightTx (Feb 6, 2013)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## Kelly&Kip (Aug 5, 2012)

Basia said:


> Is that the "Artemis" from California Collar Co.? I've been eying that one for a few years, their collars are so pretty... and Chanel of course is beautiful


I believe it is "Isabella". I have bought 3 collars from California Collar Company and recommend them to everyone. Good quality, long-lasting and very eye-catching gear.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kelly&Kip said:


> No, I don't train with the Misfits but Pat was a decoy at the DSO last August. I train with Cheryl Carlson.
> 
> Not planning on the SDA in May but may go to watch. Are you entering?


yes, planning on entering for the FO and the P1 or PD1, not sure yet which.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Beautiful dog & photos


----------



## JackieDH (Mar 26, 2015)

Beautiful dog! I wish that I could fine a GSD with a build like that, I know that the square shape is not he standard for GSD's but I personaly feel that they stay sound much longer than the dogs with the sloped back end. My "square shaped" dog lived almost totaly sound until she was 13, her hips were done by 14. My last dog with fancy smancy blood lines was weak in the back end by 5.


----------

